# Mountain Buzz Stickers?



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

If there isn't, there ought to be!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I dont believe any have ever been made.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I think all members should get a free sticker! And what about Tee-shirts?


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

You could have an elephant and a donkey fighting in the eddy while a playboater throws down and a creeker talks shit from another eddy or justs plows into him.


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

It'd be great if the hoodies that Frenchy had made a comeback as well.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Stickers, T-shirts, hoodies...they all sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Buzz stickers*

Frenchy made both stickers and tee's. The tee was tan with a blue swirl logo center chest. The sticker came out later with the second logo. I don't think he ever sold them on the site, just passed them out to buds.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

I think I still have a box of hoodies and a handful of stickers in storage. Will take a look and report back. Our storage unit is on the other side of town and I don't make it over there all that often, so it may be a few days.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Would gladly volunteer my time to design stickers/shirts/beer coozies/and other paraphernalia if someone out there had access to printing them.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I'd be interested. Another thought might be to post them on something like cafepress and let people order what they want.


----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2008)

Heck, I'd even pay money for that shit.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Count me in as interested. a bunch o Stickers and a sweatshirt.


----------



## colomega (Mar 15, 2008)

hello frenchy,
Please let me know if you have an XL hoodie. I would like to buy one or two from you.
Thanks


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm not really sure who runs this place, but if someone who does can let me have access to the logo files I could prep them for shirts and stickers and what not. I'll put them up on cafepress or something of the like. I've never used any of those sites before. So I'll need to look into them and pick the one that seems most legit.

At least this way we can get some stuff rolling with no real upfront cost. Start out simple and add new stuff as it's requested. Let me know guys... I'm more then happy to do it if it means i can slap a buzz sticker on my taco.


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

Count me in for some stickers, let me know and I"ll pitch in malozzi.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Custom Bumper Stickers you Design Online! - Free Shipping - No Minimum Quantity | MakeStickers.com
I have used this site a couple of times with good results


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

The logo files are being sent to me as we speak. I have a pretty busy week with NYE and the three day weekend. So it'll take me a little time to get everything sorted out. My hope is to to a Cafepress type of site so that I don't have to organize payments, etc. However, I also want to make sure they are quality. I'll keep you all up to date on what I figure out, and feel free to keep the suggestions coming. Thanks!


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

nmalozzi said:


> My hope is to do a Cafepress type of site


In the couple of experiences I've had or heard about with cafe press it seems the quality of goods is sub-standard to say the least. They do a good job with the printing and such, just the shirts are of poor quality.


----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2008)

check out the number of views this thread has gotten. Looks like we're on to something...


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

I can print the stickers!! Let me know how many we are talking about. The more we do the cheaper they get.


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

I would definitely be down for an order, or any help that I can give. There is a pretty good shirt shop in town here, if we want to go local.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I would buy 10. So add that to how ever many you plan on making.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm down for some stickers as well. Make it happen!


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

I got one of those at the 2001 Oregon Cup for swag.......bring back sticker swag, everyone loves stickers!


----------



## watahwatah (Jul 5, 2006)

*sticker dude*

This page can print any design on vinyl stickers, not just Ovals. 

CustomOvals.com - Your Custom Text on High Quality, Outdoor Durable Oval Stickers

Shoot them an email, they've always had good service for me.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Still waiting on the artwork... I'll look into these options in the mean time. Thanks!

@ecarlson: shoot me a link to your site/companies site, etc. I'd prefer to patronize a fellow buzzard, but I want to look into all options first. Thanks!


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*SWEET!!!*

This is what I love about the kayaking community!! Working together to get things done resourcefully!! F'n amazing!!! Thanks to those of you stepping up to get us some SICK "BUZZ" stickers & SWAG!! My kids and I will love them!!

I'll buy some stickers for sure!! Let me know what size T's you plan on making.....I'll take a couple youth small for my kids if you're making them, and a couple adult T's...maybe 1 hoodie!! Let me know for sure!!!

Thanks again!!

Cheers!! 

-Nick


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

Action Signs | Car Graphics Fort Collins


----------



## robbysawyer (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm a little late to the party here but let me know. I own a screenprinting & embroidery business here in ny and i can also do stickers.

Shoot me an email of how we can work this out:

[email protected]


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll buy a shirt and a sticker. Somebody fire it up, let's go!


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

I'd do the sticker, hoodie and t-shirt also.
post huge when you finally get did going... the demand is there.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Just to update everyone. I got the logo from the powers that be, and I have it ready to go. We are just looking into where to have everything done and finalizing a few things. You can blame all the delays on me, I got a bunch more work dumped on me at my full time gig. A lot of long days in the past few weeks, which made it hard to get around to my freelance projects. We're working on it though!


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

It's a shame you are not putting blame on pow days!:grin:


I am also interested in some stickers and T's as well.

Cheers


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

I too am interested in stickers/tee's/hoodies.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

feats of strength said:


> It's a shame you are not putting blame on pow days!:grin:
> 
> 
> I am also interested in some stickers and T's as well.
> ...


well there were a few of those in there as well, haha.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

paddle-sport shops would jump on this shit no doubt. 

add on cashier counter sales of a buck or two is what small business and gear sales is all about...


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm down for a sticker and a hoodie...


----------



## robbysawyer (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm able to produce all the stickers and apparel...

who makes the decision on this?


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

Would be cool if the logo could be printed in different colors, in addition to the default two-tone blue/white. Just my nitpicky consumer demands, don't mind me.


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

robbysawyer said:


> I'm able to produce all the stickers and apparel...
> 
> who makes the decision on this?


I do. Fire it up. 5,000 hoodies, 20,000 T-shirts, and ONE MILLION stickers. Go. Bill to Mountain Buzz
Information Superhighway
Internets, CO


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Grif the only thing you have money for is gas for your ghetto rig and turkey legs.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

robbysawyer said:


> I'm able to produce all the stickers and apparel...
> 
> who makes the decision on this?


I'm not the one to make the decisions on this, and I've forwarded the requests anyone has made to me over PM to those who are making the decision.

I have the logo 99% ready in a two tone and a solid color version. I'm also working on a version without the kayaker if we need a horizontal design. 

Bare with us here, like I said... I'm doing this for free after hours and my real job has been crazy lately. I assure you though that you will like the end result.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

As much as I love the kayaker in the logo- I appreciate you working on another version without it for us rafters. Thank you for working so hard on this!


----------



## robbysawyer (Mar 28, 2010)

Easy to change colors on any of the printing. whatever is needed I can do!!

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Let's make some of those beer koozy things with suction cups too.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

Kendi said:


> As much as I love the kayaker in the logo- I appreciate you working on another version without it for us rafters. Thank you for working so hard on this!


Really? Is that how you ask someone volunteering their time. Um yea, I'm gonna need you to come in on Saturday and finish up those tsp reports. I appreciate it.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

Dave Frank said:


> Let's make some of those beer koozy things with suction cups too.


Lil suckers are the shit!


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

tallboy said:


> Really? Is that how you ask someone volunteering their time. Um yea, I'm gonna need you to come in on Saturday and finish up those tsp reports. I appreciate it.


Not sure the issue here? I said in my above post that I was already working on that. He wasn't asking, more so just stating that he approved.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

nmalozzi said:


> Not sure the issue here? I said in my above post that I was already working on that. He wasn't asking, more so just stating that he approved.


I misunderstood, thought the rafter wanted a new logo drawn up by you. I wasn't knocking your efforts.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*close.*



tallboy said:


> Really? Is that how you ask someone volunteering their time. Um yea, I'm gonna need you to come in on Saturday and finish up those tsp reports. I appreciate it.


TPS


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

tallboy said:


> I misunderstood, thought the rafter wanted a new logo drawn up by you. I wasn't knocking your efforts.


No worries... just wanted to avoid a flame war here, haha.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Great to hear the response!*

Folks,

We're stoked to hear everyone clamoring for Buzz stickers and stuff and are working with Nick on a design. Right now the Site's owner (Andy R - yeah, its confusing) has a shop in mind to do printing but we may be open to other help with this. We're working on getting this stuff out to folks in time to have when people head to the water.

Please PM me if you have any killer ideas. 

Thanks again Nick and everyone for your support!

-AH

Andy Horn
Mountain Buzz Partnership Director


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

I wasn't suggesting additional work or effort- just responding to how thrilled I was that effort was already being put forth. 

I'll go back and hide now.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Even though i've done absolutely nothing to help get stickers/etc made, do I get free stuff for starting this thread  ? Looking forward to buying some stuff, thanks to everyone involved in getting someting out there.


----------



## Rex Piscatore (Jan 26, 2010)

*Sticker Printer Suggestion*

To Andy H. and Andy R. (can we just call you the Andes?)

"Right now the Site's owner (Andy R - yeah, its confusing) has a shop in mind to do printing but we may be open to other help with this."

I've used the following guys for sticker printing before and they did a great, timely job... and the vinyl stickers have lasted years... 50 cents each if you buy 500...

The Bumper Sticker


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

just got back from a 9day vacation. made some turns up in montana. i'll be back on the stickers this week.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Better be a black buzzard, sitting on jefe no actual words cause that would be week


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Dave Frank said:


> Let's make some of those beer koozy things with suction cups too.


I second this option-i'd buy a couple


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Can we get some stickers made that say "I'm not caspermike" ?


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*best*

Best idea yet!



watermonkey said:


> Can we get some stickers made that say "I'm not caspermike" ?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

watermonkey said:


> Can we get some stickers made that say "I'm not caspermike" ?


Yes, but you'll have to pay extra for those.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

I want the "I'm not caspermike" t shirt, with a small buzz logo on the back.

Really as much as we all want the buzz gear... I think the "I'm not caspermike" is the real money maker here.


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

Keep me in the loop!


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

adgeiser said:


> I want the "I'm not caspermike" t shirt, with a small buzz logo on the back.


Sign me up for one!

Or one that says "I'm sicker than Sean Lee"


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

T-shirts with the Buzz logo on the back and a Hi, My Name Is (Buzz Screenname) sticker on the front.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Can I get some of those stickers 2... lol good shit, they better include a buzzards sitting on some bones in a jefe cockpit..


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

So the water is on the low side now. Wow, what a great season it was. We've had Baily fest and the Gnarrows race. So things ought to be slowing down for everyone. Except for the ELF boaters.

Now to the point of bringing up an old thread........

Where are the Stickers?


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

We should not let this thread die and insist on buzz shirts stickers for ski lift towers now that it's ski season again ha ha!


----------



## GOATCHOPS (Jul 26, 2011)

im in on a sticky poo. put that right on the window of the tundra. hell ya.


----------



## TapStyx (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm interested in stickers, t-shirts and hoodies. Yes, thanks for all your efforts. I'm toasting you all now. Did you hear that?


----------



## chateaunoname (Mar 1, 2008)

Need stickers for my trailer.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

might be some copyright questions, but what about something like this.... 

http://icons.iconarchive.com/icons/sykonist/looney-tunes/256/Beaky-Buzzard-icon.png


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Sticky poo? You better be a new mom or something.

Nice buzzard man. Now give him bloodshot eyes, a tdub and a straight shaft Werner in his clutches of course.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Every buzzard should boycott every company that advertises on Mtn Buzz until the stickers are produced!


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^^^^^
Man thats harsh. I understand the action causes reaction theory but, damn. I guess MB stickers mean ALOT more to some than others.


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

To: summitsurfer and all who think this is a good idea

Believe it or not putting stickers on lift towers is not a good idea, because some lift maintenance personnel, such as myself have to peel them off each year. That goes for the chairs as well. Having had to do it for many, many years I can tell you that the time I spend peeling stickers off cuts into the time I should be fixing things to provide you with a safe uphill journey.
So unless you want me to figure out where you work and put stickers on the things you work on...please don't sticker lifts!!!!!!


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh yah, I will at least give you credit for knowing they are towers not poles!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Custom Bumper Stickers You Design Online! Free Shipping! No Minimum Quantity! - MakeStickers.com
I've used these guys for a couple of designs with good results


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Please do tell us where you work. I'm not sure that I want to ski at a place that puts sticker removal above fixing safety issues.


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

We dont put sticker removal above safety at all, just saying that if I/we didn't have to peel all the stickers it would be just that much more time for your safety. The removal is done while servicing the towers, and doing a visual and mag particle test on all of the chairs. So put your mind at rest we're not skipping any safety issues it just slows things down.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

CO.rafter said:


> Believe it or not putting stickers on lift towers is not a good idea, because some lift maintenance personnel, such as myself have to peel them off each year. That goes for the chairs as well. Having had to do it for many, many years I can tell you that the time I spend peeling stickers off cuts into the time I should be fixing things to provide you with a safe uphill journey.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chance G (Jul 13, 2011)

So...where to do I get my MB sticker?


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

just put some place they last...


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I still like the Caspermike t-shirts, I'll plug for:

I'm with Caspermike!
<----------------


----------



## cliffdrop (Jul 12, 2011)

*stickers and shirts in dire need*

Will throw down what funding I can to get this whole production underway or assist in any way.

I've cleared a section of my Tacos canopy window, as well as everywhere else I can think of, in preparation for my new MB sticker.

I know there are those of you working on this quite diligently and selfless . I will speak for the masses in saying we appreciate it. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help .


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

I too would be willing to throw down some loot to help this project along. Just say the word.


----------



## wytewaterwilly (Aug 21, 2011)

What is this "tacos canopy"??? Sounds interesting. 
Hope you guys get the t shirt thing up and running, are you going through cafe express to have the screen printing and stickers done up? I remember on the jeep liberty forum, that's what they used to produce their goodies.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

CO.rafter said:


> To: summitsurfer and all who think this is a good idea
> 
> Believe it or not putting stickers on lift towers is not a good idea, because some lift maintenance personnel, such as myself have to peel them off each year. That goes for the chairs as well. Having had to do it for many, many years I can tell you that the time I spend peeling stickers off cuts into the time I should be fixing things to provide you with a safe uphill journey.
> So unless you want me to figure out where you work and put stickers on the things you work on...please don't sticker lifts!!!!!!


Dude......come on! Stickers on lift towers are as much a part of skiing as jeans wearing Texas skiers!
I've done my time scraping towers working lift maint. and ski patrol here in Summit. 
You have to look at stickers and summer lift maint as job security!
Ha ha!
90% joking 10% "for realz"?

****


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

wytewaterwilly said:


> What is this "tacos canopy"??? Sounds interesting.


tacos have a sunroof or "canopy". otherwise they're called burritos. not sure why you'd do a taco-to-burrito conversion with a MB sticker, but who am i to judge.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

bigben said:


> tacos have a sunroof or "canopy". otherwise they're called burritos. not sure why you'd do a taco-to-burrito conversion with a MB sticker, but who am i to judge.


Taco= Toyota Tacoma


----------



## hpp10 (Apr 7, 2009)

co.rafter wouldn't just be easier to convince management to leave the stickers on the lifts. They make the boring towers better to look at anyway


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

when is easy to convince management to do anything?


----------



## justin.payne (Oct 28, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> Folks,
> 
> We're stoked to hear everyone clamoring for Buzz stickers and stuff and are working with Nick on a design. Right now the Site's owner (Andy R - yeah, its confusing) has a shop in mind to do printing but we may be open to other help with this. We're working on getting this stuff out to folks in time to have when people head to the water.
> 
> ...


Any new progress on this? I feel like it's gotta be pretty simple....


----------



## RockyMt.Razorback (Apr 19, 2012)

watermonkey said:


> Are there any Mountain Buzz stickers out there anywhere?


Bring up an old topic, but I would really like a sticker and i think a lot of ofther buzzers would too.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll second that!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Pm me your address. I have some leftover stickers.


----------



## Robpineau (Dec 21, 2009)

I would buy a stickers/ t shirt or hoody. 

But the question is if I put the sticker on my cooler will i have to drain or retain the ice water?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

PM me and I can send you My address. Only those who want them enough to bother sending me a stamped self addressed envelope will receive stickers. I've got about 30 left, I think.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Dave Frank said:


> PM me and I can send you My address. Only those who want them enough to bother sending me a stamped self addressed envelope will receive stickers. I've got about 30 left, I think.


PM sent


----------

